# Is it wrong??



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, the wife says to me this past tuesday, I think while family is here this weekend, you could NOT go hunting! I was like WTH? Anyway, I have been pretty bored the last couple of days, tryied taking a few along with me:confused2: There not into that!!!! So now I hear, they may stay a few extra days!!!







. Dont get me wrong, I love my family but....... Um....... ITS TIME FOR YOU TO GO HOME..... I got killing to do..lol IDK is that wrong of me to think that way??.... Just curious...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Simple answer, No. Not so simple answer No! We all love our families but there is a reason why we move into our own houses.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Simple answer, No. Not so simple answer No! We all love our families but there is a reason why we move into our own houses.


This man has a very good point!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We have to travel sometimes just to avoid the guilt trips that our family likes to put on us. It's pretty dang hard to have your own life anymore!

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my family. BUT... I got married and had kids so that I could show THEM a great life. I'd rather spend the bulk of my time these days on THAT and if I spent every waking hour visiting with family like I did as a kid, i'd have no time for them at all.

Go hunt! I spent 6 hours in the field today after the girls opened up their presents in the RV. Came home and momma was tying flies with her new fly tying equipment and the girls were having a blast with their new toys.

We all have to find time for ourselves or we won't be worth a hoot to those who need us....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Another follow-up question... Is it your family or hers? AND, would she do the same if you asked her to?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In reality though this seems like they will only be there for a few days and I don't know about you but my wife puts up with me so I guess I can put up with her family now and again. But she knows I have limits as to how much I want to put up with, and honestly she tires of them too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Would this be a good time to focus on somthing that you all could do together...say, cleaning your guns, painting decoys, waxing traps, ....or wait....go buy a roll of parachute cord and get em all tying stuff !

Relationships ( Marriages ) require sacarfice. just my .02 worth

Find a neiphew that wants to learn to hunt and get em into it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris......seems to me like you are extreamly blessed !!!!

Ebbs....Good point

Don.....yeppers I know exactly what you are saying. Being on the same page is a good thing.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would go hunting. Just maybe a quick outing for a couple hours or something, that way you can feed your hunting bug a little bit, and still maybe be able to sleep in your bed sometime in the near future. Maybe like OAC suggested find a nephew or someone you can maybe bring along, if they have a good time you scored serious wife points. 
I don't think it is at all wrong to think the way you do though, we have all been there.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Showmeyote, this post had me cracking up as soon as i started reading, just know you are not alone. Very rare do i get family over but when i do they know i have to go, i give them the option to go if they want. The wife got mad at me years ago for going on a redfish fishing trip when we had a hurricane approaching. I was supposed to be getting us ready for evacuation according to her. The fishing wasnt all that good that day and she still brings it up occasionally. I have been pretty fortunate , the wife is good with me hunting as much as i do. She says im like a caged animal when i can go outside and the weather is bad or really windy Hope everything works out for you

Try this the wife tells me this wil work for you as well, start practicing your hand calls in the house. She will tell you to take it outside, when she does pack the truck up and slip away. When you come back tell her you thought she meant go hunting with your calls.
Please dont thank me now just send some pics of what you get


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...he might be showing you pic's of his new house in the back yard shared with the dog. ha ha.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Try this the wife tells me this wil work for you as well, start practicing your hand calls in the house. She will tell you to take it outside, when she does pack the truck up and slip away. When you come back tell her you thought she meant go hunting with your calls.
Please dont thank me now just send some pics of what you get







[/QUOTE]
Too funny, lol.... No its my side of the family, her family knows when to leave, lol.. Really it doesnt bother me, im just making talk. But im ready to hit the woods, truck has been loaded for day, and im itching to get my snare line out.. Keep it coming guys this is all funny...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you may also know this scripture...." This to shall pass "


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, showme, definitely not fair for YOU to leave HER with YOUR family!!! My wife would kill me, though I actually think she likes my side better than hers! Lord knows I do, LOL!!!!









In all seriousness, family is more important than any hunting we could ever do, unless of course we get to do it with family. Which in that case, makes both even more grand.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wait a minute... you're going to leave HER with YOUR family? LOL!









I'm getting out of this one...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris MY Family and Friends know I Love Them, But when there is Hunting to Do There is Hunting to Do! They can come with me or Stay home, I Hunt! PS My Wife Goes With Me! They Know This Up Front. I will Love them when I get Home from Hunting!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

NO, NO.... I didnt leave them with my wife and it was family on both sides...lol, Its all good now everyone WENT HOME....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> We have to travel sometimes just to avoid the guilt trips that our family likes to put on us. It's pretty dang hard to have your own life anymore!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my family. BUT... I got married and had kids so that I could show THEM a great life. I'd rather spend the bulk of my time these days on THAT and if I spent every waking hour visiting with family like I did as a kid, i'd have no time for them at all.
> 
> ...


Well said Chris.....Thats it kids, next year we're all goin Hunting for the Holidays......kids just broke out in song, "Hooray, here we go a hunt'n, holiday hunt'n!" Thanks man.


----------

